# Game Boy Zero (Raspberry Pi mod), where to buy?



## VVoltz (Aug 16, 2016)

Hello guys!

This looks great:


Being as bad as I am for any type of handy work, does anyone know where can I get one of those pre assembled?

Thanks!


----------



## ScarletDreamz (Oct 4, 2016)

Here: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Adafruit-Po...906447?hash=item25c495438f:g:0OcAAOSwLnBX4qBT


----------

